# Swordtails



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

I want a swordtail tank so what should i do to make sure i have everyhitng just right and i know that their might be a lot of fry so could i possibly feed the fry to my other fish


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Depends on the other fish. Most big cichlids eat livebearer fry.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Should be a 30gal tank as swords get pretty big... mostly females, a couple males, you can go nuts if you want to plant it... Feed bloodworms sometimes, mine love them.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Lots of swimming room for the adults. 
And LOTS of fine leafed plants, planted and floating.

Here's a good link.........
http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/livebearers/swordtails.php


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Don't forget the lid. The more expensive the swordtail (hi-fin lyretail), the more likely to jump out.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

heh,heh... a cardinal rule of fishkeeping if ever there was one.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

LOL ive never noticed the correlation with price, but I have noticed my favorite fish always seem to be the jumpers


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

My mentors have always told me not to feed "worms" of any kind. The freeze dried ones don't have much nutritional value and the live or frozen ones can contain some intestinal parasites that can do some serious damage to your fish an a short time. I prefer baby brine shrimp and powdered fish food for the fry and frozen brine shrimp and flakes for the adults. Because I breed for the local petshops and for show prospects, I feed a slightly higher protein formula instead of flakes. Good luck with your swords. Oh, helpful hint! If you are only going to have a couple of males and mostly females, get Green Swordtail males. That color seems to be a "neutral" color, meaning that if you breed a Green male to any other colored female, the fry will look like the mother and whatever color she is. Again, good luck.
Tony


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

i dotn know i liek the mix colors


----------

